# Jazzy due 4-24-22 = big mama & testing for ketones (ugh)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I would start a waiting thread for our last pregnant doe. Our other 5 mamas kidded in mid to late February. Jazzy was original bred to kid in January and aborted. Not sure why, the only thing we could find was a hoof abscess. She aborted about 5 weeks in, so she wasn't very far along. But it took several tries to get her rebred. Finally.... on Thanksgiving day she was in heat and hasn't been in heat since then. 
She was around 200lbs. at breeding, and has gained around 60lbs already. Because she was with the other does, she was getting alfalfa and grain and IMO got too chunky. 
So now she is huge, and miserable and today tested positive for ketones  I've been keeping an eye on her and we've been testing ketones every other day. Her belly has dropped in the last few days and I know that is always a sign to watch for. She is still eating, and active, but weak on her hind legs. She is stalled at night with her own grain and hay, and out with moms and babies during the day. I increased feed and spread it out over 4 feedings a day, but things got messed up a bit with my daughter being on spring break this past week, so I think that could have been a little factor, so I'll make sure she stays on track and offered feed through the day and night. 
I'm doing a toxemia drench, started it tonight, and hopefully she will not go off of feed and we can keep her going until it's safer to induce. 
her drench includes: cream corn and peanuts in the shell (blended), then I add some of that to some canned pumpkin, Dyne, Oral CMPK or Calcium Gluconate (I usually alternate this when treating), Dextrose, Karo Syrup, brown sugar, a little Stress Dex (Dextrose based horse electrolytes that they like), and probiotics. 
I'm hoping we can do the drench morning/afternoon. Just frustrating to deal with, but again I worried this would happen. So pray that we can keep her going as she is a good mama, and has had some very nice kids. 

These pictures are from March 23rd




































She is bred to a homebred dapple buck that we sold earlier this year.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She is beautiful! Praying she holds out for you 🙏


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Poor girlie. I’m praying for her!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

That poor goat! wishing her well! and you too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏 Very nice pairing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. 
Pam - We're really happy with his kids so far. We have 7 from sets of triplets/quads that are turning 6-7 weeks. I've been looking forward to these kids, so I am very sad she is dealing with toxemia  I had no where else to put her because the yearlings were being mean to her, and couldn't turn her lose with the nursing mama's and their feeding routine.
So she had to be stalled at night, but has handled it well, or so I thought. We just increased her feed a little bit feeding a little bit 4x a day. But she has been getting a really good, rich grass/alfalfa hay and I told my husband she didn't need that until after she kids. So I'm not sure what all went wrong but I definitely suspect big kids and/or a lot of them.

She hasn't eaten well today at all  Very uncomfortable. I got her to eat a handful of the new bucks feed (Purple Vision), and a little bit of the not so great alfalfa hay (weedy/stemy). My husband pulled vine leaves and she ate some of those, not sure how much as I had to come in and make dinner.
Ketones still on the high side of small amount.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry she tested positive for ketones.  
Isn’t that buck she’s bred to Maverick?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh geez, I’m so sorry you’re dealing with this! I know she’s in the best hands though. C’mon Jazzy, hang in there …I’ll be watching and praying for y’all! 🙏🏻🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗 It is tough when they have an issue. 
Prayers for her. 🙏


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! I feel like she had a better day today than yesterday, but definitely watching her closely. She eats some vine leaves and hay, nibbles at grain but likes a supplement we are giving the yearling show does that is very similar to calf manna so I am trying to offer her a little of that off and on. Drenching 3x a day right now as her ketones were still small/moderate this morning. They've been stuck in the barn for 2 days in a row thanks to the rain, that definitely doesn't help. She LOVES cookies and so far hasn't refused any so I am offering her some 3x a day (horse cookies and some animal cookies). 
It's supposed to be nice tomorrow I believe, so I hope to get her out and grazing tomorrow. Unfortunately, rain and cold weather return Fri and Sat. I start working at the local horse track on Fri and will be working there and my part time job all weekend long so it will definitely be a long weekend. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m so sorry she tested positive for ketones.
> Isn’t that buck she’s bred to Maverick?


Yep, that is Maverick! I've been looking forward to this cross and hoping we can get her and the kids through this. I really like Maverick's kids so far. I need to get some new pictures of them whenever I have a chance and weather cooperates. Of course some of them look like they have war paint on and ready for battle from playing and getting each other muddy lol. We are planning to keep 2 of his daughters. One is a red/white paint and the other is a dark head traditional. The 2 does we bred to him that kidded in Feb are pretty strong on the traditional traits, but at least we got a cute red paint out of one of them, the others are all Traditionals lol but some had dapples on their heads.
One doe we bred to him and sold had triplet does, 2 dapples and a red (she is a red doe and grandma to the little red paint I just mentioned). 

Jazzy's yearling daughter is a paint, and if we don't end up selling her at no fault of her own (space!), then I want to send her to my friends house to be bred this summer to a buck that can throw color, because our new buck I don't see getting any color from.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jazzy is 17 days out, ketones are still small/moderate  I don't think she is drinking much water if at all, so now we'll drench her with a quart of water 4x a day. On top of that she is now anemic! Ugh! Seriously.... I just did her fecal on 3/15, found '2' eggs, but I do worry about the fecal solution I have being very effective, so I did deworm her with Quest horse paste as a precaution since she is pregnant. She is not a doe that I usually have to worry about with worms. She hasn't been dewormed since last summer and I do fecals regularly. I prefer the Feca Med solution, and this is some other brand that a local horse pharmacy had ordered. I'd been waiting for our taxes to come in so I could just place a big order of stuff, but that's been over a month wait as well - ugh.
Anyway... after talking with a friend I highly trust I am going to start her on Safeguard 1cc per 10lbs for 5 days. I do plan to do another fecal today, and I also plan to dust her for mites 'just in case' as she has very flaky skin, but our does that tend to have any color of them seem to get flaky skin when they are shedding, so I figured that was the case. I'd normally spray her down with Permethrin then blow dry it in and use Ivernectin Pour On, but with her system already compromised, I am worried it will just hurt her more. 

This is just so frustrating 

I drenched her about 2am. This has been her drench protocol 3x a day

Cream corn blended with 15 peanuts in the shell (4oz morning, 4oz mid day, 6oz night)
Canned Pumpkin (4-6oz)
Dyne (1oz) altnerated with Power Punch (1oz)
Karo Syrup (30-50mL each time)
Calcium Gluconate alternated with oral CMPK (30mL each drenching)
Dextrose (30-45mL each)
Molasses (30-40mL) - just started adding yesterday, was using brown sugar prior.
and was adding a little bit of stress dex horse electrolytes
Goats Prefer Probiotic Power - 1 scoop morning & night.

B-Complex (injectable given orally) in the mornings.

I've been seeing posts about another product, a high energy horse supplement so as a last resort, I was able to find it at our local horse supply store and gave her 60cc of this stuff, followed with her B-Complex and 1qt of water with some Karo Syrup/molasses/Stress Dex for taste and sugars and the probiotics.
She likes the water but won't drink it on her own.









But... now I have to figure out how to incorporate the other drench with this so I don't overload her system, but try to get more into her so she feels better.

I'll also pick up ACV when I go get the dewormer and start this (she's already getting the Vit B). I have Magic Cell although I may need to purchase a new bottle if they have any.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh man. This is such a stresful time for you. You are doing so much for her. I hope she continues to improve. Sounds like you are doing a great job with her. Sending prayers. ✝🛐


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Her ketones are still moderate  Temp is 103.1. She ate some vine leaves, and wanted to go out as the others left the barn - first time in 2 1/2 days thanks to the rain. Thank goodness the sun is shining today, won't be the case the next 2 days...ugh.
I gave her Red Cell, ACV, and her regular drench. I did end up adding 30cc Propylene Glycol this time. Drenched her with about 8oz of water and let her go out with the others. 
At this point, after talking with my friend, I think we will go ahead and start 1cc of Dex and see if it helps at all make her feel better. There is always the risk of Dex causing induction, but usually small doses don't - rare occasion they do. I am very concerned about those ketones and don't want to let them go too long. We'll see if anything I am doing today (drench and that energy supplement and water) help, and go from there.
I was able to get Safeguard horse paste so we will dose that after while. I didn't want to hit her with everything right away - plus I have a fecal in the works right now to see if I see anything. Otherwise the only other thing I could think of would be mites. 




Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh man. This is such a stresful time for you. You are doing so much for her. I hope she continues to improve. Sounds like you are doing a great job with her. Sending prayers. ✝🛐


Thanks, it's definitely very, very stressful. I am scheduled to work tomorrow I think 4a-8a, I haven't even checked to see what time. Then racetrack in the afternoon, first day shooting racing since Thanksgiving weekend so I am definitely rusty, and have to 'move in' taking 2 step stools, my camera bag w/my laptop as well. It's supposed to be in the mid 40s, rainy and windy. That should be real fun trying to get everything up the big hill. Normally I go before the races start to drop all that stuff off, but I probably won't even get there until the 3rd race at this point so I have time to take a nap, feed babies and drench Jazzy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lets just hope Jazzy gets better, and the nasty weather changes her mind. Good luck doing that juggle act tommorrow. I do love you photography of the race horses. You do captivate their personality.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to get on here until now. Jazzy is hanging in there! Due in 13 days. Her ketones have been negative the last couple of days! Praying it stays that way. She is getting the treatment I mentioned above. We are doing that cream corn/pumpkin mix I mentioned 3-4x a day, then in between she is getting 30cc of that horse energy supplement. Still getting the anemia treatment, and I did miss her safeguard treatment yesterday (day 4), so I need to pick up more today to do the last 2 days of that. 
She has been eating some feed, especially with the other mamas, so when they get fed we make sure she is with them, then move her to her stall for the night. She's eating hay, etc.
Drenching 1qt of water about 4x a day. 

I am getting ready to head out and feed bottle brats, get Jazzy her drench and water, and have to run to Rural King and TSC to get a few more things for her that I'm running out of. I hope to have time to get on here later and try to catch up on some of the threads! 
The race track was great, but Fri and Sat the weather was brutal! But thankfully, Sunday was great! Today we're back to dreary and rainy, ugh! 
I haven't really edited anything for myself yet, so when I do I will try to share some pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news! I hope she does well for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay! Keep up.the great Job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear, keep up the good work.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s great news! So happy she is doing better!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She seemed to have a good day today. She went out to graze for a little while with the others this afternoon. I gave her a little bit of drench around 6pm and had to stop mid-way through as she decided she wanted to eat hay and drank some water which I seldom see her do. 
Checking on the camera she was up a little while ago nibbling at grain, not sure how much she ate. 
She has lost a lot of condition, her belly is low, lopsided (heavier on rumen side) and well, she is heavy and getting unsteady on her feet. She stops at the feed stall expecting cookies which is really cute. 
I took this video when she decided she wanted hay, you can see how big her belly is, just crazy how much baby she is carrying on that side.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😮


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jazzy is 8 days out! It has been a tiring last several days between goats, my part time job and my job at the horse track. I haven't seen Jazzy in person since 2pm yesterday, but watch her on the camera when she's in the barn and so far she seems to be hanging in there. My daughter is getting ready to check her ketones and drench her. They did creep back up to small amount on Thurs. I had to come out to the track early this morning to photograph a horse, and now waiting for the afternoon feature races. 
I plan on inducing her, but not sure when just yet. I honestly thought we would have had to induce her by now. Fingers crossed that she stays good and everything turns out alright!

Here's a video of her from Thursday afternoon:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Fingers crossed she can hold out a few more days! You’re doing great with her.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Poor girl...she is sooo wide.😶


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Poor baby she's huge!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I do hope she holds out for a few more days. Poor girl looks miserable.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How moley! That girl need some support braces! Praying she has an easy time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is so big. 😱

Prayers for her and her babies and to give you the strength you need to get through this as well. 🤗


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Sorry I haven't been on like I had hoped. Jazzy has been doing okay so far! She is due in 4 days. We're taking it one day at a time, but if she keeps doing okay we'll let her kid on her own, but if she appears to start feeling bad then we'll induce. I haven't seen her yet this morning, only on camera as I had to work for a while. I'm getting ready to go out and let the mamas out for the day - we are in the early weaning process for the February kids, so we are letting the moms out into their main pen during the day to graze, kids stay in the kidding barn with Jazzy. Poor Jazz...putting up with 16 little munchies lol! She wants to go out with them, but I won't let her out with them during the day since the yearlings are also out and will fight with her. My husband did take the moms back out to graze after they were fed yesterday afternoon and Jazzy got to go out for a while, so if weather permits then I hope we can do that again for her today.
She's not eating much feed, but nibbles off and on, and eats a little better with competition. She was eating a little bit of weaning pellets with the babies yesterday. 
Right now she's laying in her stall chewing her cud. 

My only concern right now is I am running low on things like Dyne, and didn't realize that a gallon at TSC is $70!!! That is just crazy! So I am starting to ration it out to every other drench, but making sure she is getting the high fat/energy horse supplement. I'm low on the Cal MPK solution and calcium gluconate, so I need to go get some of that later. Just kills me that TSC is $10 on that, when I can get it for $5 at the feed store we get feed from (45 minutes away), I wish I had grabbed extra bottles when I was down there last week, but honestly didn't think we'd be drenching her this long, I really thought she'd have been induced by now. She is definitely proving me wrong daily lol = good thing though!

Not a very good video, but shows she was eating with some of the babies. She lost a lot of condition  Her belly has really dropped and can't really see it in the video, but she is carrying very heavy on her rumen side and deep. She looks so awkward. She is a short doe, but normally 200lbs. She was at 260lbs. when this started, and still only weighed about that much last week, so definitely dropped weight, but belly is still growing. I felt baby/babies kicking the other day on the bottom of her belly.
The little guy that was yelling at me in the creep feeder is one of the youngest from a set of quads that we are bucket feeding , his name is Groot and he is a non stop talker lol, he's just so cute, naughty but tries to act innocent if he knows your looking - ha! When he was born he would constantly sound like he was saying 'mmmm mmmm' so my daughter named him Groot after the Guradians of the Galaxy tree that only says 'I am Groot' haha..... Such a silly baby.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice kids. She does look as though she is dropping. To me she does look like she has lost some fat. Thats great, good work😁. It looks like mostly babies now. Lets just hope for at least three healthy happy doelings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice kids. She does look as though she is dropping. To me she does look like she has lost some fat. Thats great, good work😁. It looks like mostly babies now. Lets just hope for at least three healthy happy doelings


Thanks  They are a fun group of babies. We plan to sell most of them, which will be really hard as we are attached to a lot of them :'( 
Her ketones are up to small amount today, so we'll see how she is after while and decide on inducing her. I have to be really careful with her, but also I have to photograph some races Fri afternoon, only need the 1 race and to upload some shots. I won't tell Jazzy that information lol.
I felt bad because when I drenched her a little while ago she wanted to go out with the other mamas and was telling me about it. So when my daughter gets home we may bring the yearlings up so that she can go out for a while. 
She definitely lost condition, she is going to need the groceries as soon as she starts feeling better and gets her appetite back.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, she looks better to me. And yes, poor girl,she will need groceries once all those kids are born. Do you know if their are 3 or 4? She looks full if babies!💞😁 I know she is a special girl to you. And you are doing a Fantastic job with her. 
I really love your photography of the horses. Its been awhile, I.cant wait for you to share some with us. You do Amazing work! 
Good luck with her. Ill be sending prayers. 🛐


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you, it's been a long couple of weeks. We aren't sure how many she has, but I suspect at least 3. 
She's miserable this evening, grinding teeth and I'm honestly concerned as she was breathing faster than usual. 
So at about 11:20pm we induced her. I drenched her and now just monitor her and hope everything goes okay. 
I'll check her on camera throughout the night. 
I definitely don't prefer inducing at night, meaning she will likely kid in the middle of the night or very early Friday morning. But my gut told me don't wait another minute. 

I can't wait to sit down and edit pictures to share. I planned to try this evening, but we didn't get done in the barn until around 8pm and as soon as I set my stuff down my son came in with a hand injury - he was working on his car and the drill bit went through the skin on his thumb. So I took him to the ER, they cleaned it, glued it and wrapped it in a bandaged splint. 
Whew. Then came home, made milk for babies, Jazzys drench and went out. Babies cleaned out their feeders, moms needed cookies (lol), and had my husband give the shots as I don't mess with Lute if I can absolutely avoid it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Stay strong Jazzy girl! Good luck! 🍀 🍀🍀
Can’t wait to see the beautiful babies 💕


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you! She seemed a little better this morning when I went out at 6am to drench her and help my daughter feed everyone. Drenching is such a process, I admit I won't be sad when that part is over. 
Her ligments have been softening the last couple of days, but she is only 3 days from her due date and who knows if she would have gone any earlier. She seems a little more restless this morning, up and down more. With it raining and yucky this morning I just left her in her stall vs putting her with the moms and babies and anyone harrassing her.
She's laying down chewing cud at the moment which is a good sign as I didn't notice her chewing cud overnight when I was checking the camera.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear. 🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank you, it's been a long couple of weeks. We aren't sure how many she has, but I suspect at least 3.
> She's miserable this evening, grinding teeth and I'm honestly concerned as she was breathing faster than usual.
> So at about 11:20pm we induced her. I drenched her and now just monitor her and hope everything goes okay.
> I'll check her on camera throughout the night.
> ...


Can’t wait to see her babies! 
Why do you not mess with lute?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Can’t wait to see her babies!
> Why do you not mess with lute?


It is a hormonal drug and I've heard horror stories of women getting it on their skin and having reactions like they are giving child birth! So I avoid it if I possibly can.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, it's been almost 29 hours since inducing. I only gave her the horse energy supplement at 11pm. Checked her on camera every 30-40 minutes and went out to drench her at 3:40am. Went in to check progress and she's only a finger dilated. She was quiet all night, so I have been worried she may not give much warning about being ready if she doesn't contract.
Since checking her, she's active and pushing. Hopefully I stimulated things in the right direction vs messing her up, that's always a worry. It's only been 29 hours, so hopefully she makes progress the next few hours and doesn't need a lot of intervention.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying everything’s going well and she kids easily and soon.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope things are going smoothly and she has any easy kidding and healthy babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You  Still no babies yet. We are around the 34 hour mark now. I am planning to go in and check her again in about a half hour. She was active most of the morning but is resting right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope things go well for you.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m hoping for healthy babies and a full recovery for mama 🙏🍀💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She had triplets! All does. 2 red and one with white feet and tail.
I had to go in get them, but they all presented correctly. Last one was slightly sideways and her head was slipping back so I had to get my lamb puller to get the head out, then went in to grab a foot. 
They are so little floppy but should be fine. Nursed a little bit. Once they all rest I'll get them nursing better. Jazzy is working on placenta. She's in a lot of pain, poor mama. This was a hard one for her. 
I'm sitting here resting and supervising as I am worried about her laying on them. 
It is very warm today, will be right at 80, so good kidding weather, but warm for Jazzy. 
I worry she could still have one in there but couldn't feel anything else. 
I'll have to get better pictures later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Great everyone is doing well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh they are Beautiful! Im thrilled thos is overwith. Its been nerve wracking, worried about Jazzy. I hope all 3 of them are up and bounceing later today! Good Job! 💞💖💝


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations on the doelings! Good they are all out and well. I hope Jazzy recoveries.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Great job Jazzy, all doelings ..that’s fantastic! Congratulations 😀
I hope all 4 girls will be up and moving around soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! SO I thought all does! One is a buck! haha! I looked at his face and even though he seems to be the smaller one, I was like 'no way your a doe' and sure enough...! I'm okay with 2 does/1 buck  I can't wait to get good pictures later. The buck has the white on him, the does are solid red. 
I was really worried because Jazzy was working on getting placenta out and laying on them, ugh! So I sat there and supervised, got her stall cleaned, etc. She passed some bubbles with a lot of fluid, and that really seemed to make her feel a little better. 
I went in, changed, lathered myself in some bath and body works (lol) because I was covered in fluid - her water broke all over me when I was trying to help with the first kid lol 
I hauled butt over to the local horse track that is 10-15 minutes away. Media parking was full as they open it up around 3pm anyway during the week. So I had to park further away, climb an even bigger hill than usual, it's 80 degrees today after being in the 50s/60s... so definitely a shock and a bit miserable, but.... I made it! Sitting here in the media center catching my breath and getting ready for the feature race in a little while. I'm heading down to the saddling area in 10 minutes. I am only planning to photograph the feature race today as I am just too exhausted to be out running around in the heat today (I have to come back and do it again tomorrow).

I admit, I can't wait to get home to the babies. I still need to do selenium and make sure if Jazzy passed placenta she gets banamine. Make her an energy drench. I did give her some of the energy horse supplement before I left and she was drinking plenty of water. I've been watching on my phone, they are all snoozing.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oops…it’s happened to everyone ….still two doelings and a bonus boy is great 🥰😉😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Adorable babies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Glad everyone is ok. They’re adorable, even if they aren’t all girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations! I’m glad she finally had them. They’re adorable. I’m also glad you were there to keep them safe. How great that you could watch them on your phone when you had to leave.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have been trying to get on to update. Unfortunately Jazzy is not doing well  
Saturday morning she was lethargic, and had a fever, do I started Nuflor. Banamine and drenched energy and fluids. She was grazing by evening, seemed fine.
I worked yesterday morning, had to get some groceries and make a late breakfast. Took a much needed nap. Everyone said she was fine all day. I go out and she looks awful, shivering and eyes twitching a bit.
106F. Ugh. My husband had given Banamine and Nuflor in the morning. So we gave LA200, more Banamine, fluids, energy drench, b complex. Red cell. 

I think she has pneumonia especially from all the drenching. She's hanging in there but you can hear the congestion. 
We're bottle feeding the babies. I ran out of cream corn. Peanuts and pumpkin do I soaked alfalfa pellets and blended with sweet corn. Added karo syrup, probiotics and dyne. 

I'm going to call the vet in the morning and see if there is anything else we can do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

HoosierShadow said:


> Jazzy is 8 days out! It has been a tiring last several days between goats, my part time job and my job at the horse track. I haven't seen Jazzy in person since 2pm yesterday, but watch her on the camera when she's in the barn and so far she seems to be hanging in there. My daughter is getting ready to check her ketones and drench her. They did creep back up to small amount on Thurs. I had to come out to the track early this morning to photograph a horse, and now waiting for the afternoon feature races.
> I plan on inducing her, but not sure when just yet. I honestly thought we would have had to induce her by now. Fingers crossed that she stays good and everything turns out alright!
> 
> Here's a video of her from Thursday afternoon:


I feel for her! I felt the way she looks, pregnant with my son, who started as a twin! Safe kidding momma!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sorry to hear she’s not doing well. It sounds like you’re giving her some excellent care. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Poor Jazzy- I hope she turns around and that temp goes back down where it should be!
Congratulations on the babies 💕🎊🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please let me know how Jazzy is doing, and you.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aw, poor thing. I hope she perks back up for you. You’ve put a lot of time and love into her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I hope she pulls through. 🙏


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, unfortunately Jazzy passed at 8am this morning :'( We did everything we could think of but for whatever reason going on with her, she just wasn't responding. My son and his coworker came and loaded her in the truck for me a couple of hours ago and I dropped her off at the livestock diagnostics lab to have a necropsy done and try to get some answers on what happened. It's so heartbreaking. I tried calling vets to come put her down and couldn't get anyone to return my call at a little after 7am. Finally one vet around the corner that we use for my son's dog was going to come out but by that time she was already non responsive. She had gone outside but came back in to see her babies before she passed... :'( 
The babies seem to be doing okay, we had already started bottle feeding and now all 3 are taking it pretty well. They are looking for mama and just breaks my heart. 
I am doing okay, just exhausted. I am worried about my daughter as I think it's really affecting her. Last week one of the girls in the high school that she knows wrecked her car, had her little brothers in the car with her and one of them was killed. She, being a teen has been drawn into that heartbreaking situation and trying to be supportive for the girl, so this just adds to the stress my daughter is under. I took her to school and we sat down with one of the counselors and talked. It's been a tough week for sure. 
I'm getting ready to go back out and bottle feed the babies and then try to finally take a nap. 

Here's a little video of her babies I took a little while ago after I fed them. I had to move them into another stall for the time being. It's supposed to turn cool again after a few days in the 80s so after I get Jazzy's stall stripped out, we'll put a barrel in there for them and I may dig out sweaters for tonight as it will be in the mid 30s. 

There are a lot of what if's.... we wonder if she got pneumonia, or tore/retained anything, I would be beyond stunned if she retained a kid because I checked and didn't feel anything and she passed placenta from what I could tell (It was in the shavings, she has 2). Otherwise I'm thinking parasite related possibly? or organ damage beyond repair from the toxemia. 

The lousy thing I realized....? Today was her 4th birthday! ugh...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's so tough. Hopefully the necropsy will have some answers. 😞

Her kids are so sweet, that little one with the white feet looks like he missed the white foot dipper on the one leg and got his tail dipped instead.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so sorry 😢 💔🥺
At least you have the healthy little babies so Jazzy held out long enough for them to get a start in life. Silver lining 🌈


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my...Im so sorry about Jazzy😥. I love her Triplets. They are beautiful. Get some rest. Lest us know what the results are. Again...sorry!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry. We lost a mama with triplets last October from something unknown. Jazzy going back to see her babies one more time made me cry because that’s how my mama was.  She couldn’t control her head and legs but she was trying to talk to her babies and they were talking to her… Again, I’m so, so sorry. I just want to give you a big hug right now.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Very sorry, you both fought hard. big hug to you and your daughter.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry. Her going back in to see her kids one more time really got me. I feel for you and your daughter. I’m so glad Jazzy’s beautiful babies are doing well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You worked so hard on her. The kids are adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so terribly sorry this happened, Jazzy was such a fighter. I know she knew how loved she was. Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw I’m so sorry.  That’s truly heartbreaking. RIP sweet Jazzy. I’m glad her babies are ok. ((Hugs))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 
You tried so hard too.

What a blessing though, having her beautiful babies. 🤗


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I really appreciate it. She is definitely missed and so hard to go in the barn and not hear her greet me when I say her name  The babies are at least a blessing and help the grief. They are so adorable. We have them on a 4 hour feeding schedule rght now and these kids can eat. We are just letting them have as much as they want right now. I fed about 1am this morning and the smaller doe kid was constipated, she kept peeing and didn't eat as much and knew to watch for that so I ended up giving them all an enema. I may have my husband and daughter give them an enema tonight just as a precaution unless they see them pooping. I did start adding mineral oil to their bottles. 

I am struggling as far as getting sleep, I need to go to bed in a few minutes since I have to get up at 1:40am to make their bottles and get them fed. It's almost 9:30. I get up for work at 4am, but pushing my alarm back until closer to 4:20 leaves me rushing but 20 minutes more of sleep! I am supposed to work 3 days a week but they scheduled me 5 days this week although I missed yesterday. My back has been hurting all day, awful this morning thanks to a fall I had last week and an ongoing issue with my neck/arm flared up from not sleeping and resting. I am going to take Naproxin before I go to bed and use icy hot and hope that helps. 

No word on the necropsy yet, it's hard not to keep checking my email.... 

OH... weighed babies today, finally. At 4 days old they are 9lbs and 11lbs. I seriously feel like they have doubled size in just the past 4 days... could be me! But they have definitely grown.

Here's a video of the babies after their late morning feeding. They are a silly bunch.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! So sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how precious.


----------

